# B414



## Luc25 (Mar 12, 2012)

What is normal oil pressure ( idle) in psi for tractor B414 diesel . What is the range i need for oil gauge 0-30 psi or 0-60 psi ? Thank you


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Luc25 said:


> What is normal oil pressure ( idle) in psi for tractor B414 diesel . What is the range i need for oil gauge 0-30 psi or 0-60 psi ? Thank you


Welcome to the forum, Luc25. What brand and year is your B414? Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome aboard luc25,
Same question here as BB. I read somewhere that the oil pressure should be 40 psi. Not speaking from experience, but I would go with the 0-60 gauge, if what I read was correct.
Someone here may jump in with the correct info.


----------



## Luc25 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for answer, My tractor is International Harverter B414 diesel 1963
Luc


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Service manual (IH) specifies the engine lubrication relief valve as having a setting of 30 - 35 PSI.


----------

